

Ask HN: Are you happy in your current job? (y/n) - ceekay

Quick yes or no.
======
professorTuring
No.

Anybody hiring? (Product Manager, CTO and Security expert). Looking for a
place where I can actually improve the products. Will relocate/remote if
needed. (professorTuring [at] gmail [dotcom] ) =)

------
techdragon
no.

Anyone hiring? [python programmer, plenty of backend experience,
infrastructure experience, willing to learn ruby, willing to do windows
_shudder_. The only people hiring in my city are after PHP or .Net :-( ]

~~~
404error
What city are you in? I'm looking for PHP work. :-) I just started working
with Laravel4 and am loving it.

~~~
techdragon
The worlds most remote 'capital city', Perth in Western Australia. :-/

------
codenut
No. Will write my resignation letter tomorrow.

------
zenexpense
Define happy :)

------
taproot
Never. But yes.

------
hashtree
Yep!

------
jbrooksuk
Yes.

------
aloha-my-boy
No

------
Chetane
yes

------
joefarish
yes

------
404error
no

